# Tojiro Overhaul.



## VoodooMajik (May 19, 2012)

Hey all.

I realize alot of this will be posted in other threads. but I would like to avoid days of searching, it might be good to compile the info in one spot.

I have a Tojiro Petty in White #2. I'm looking at taking the back of the face off to make it a "single bevel" as well as a new handle.

I'm not sure how to get a good polish on the blade as well as handle removal/construction.

I'll primarily be using hand tools to do the work. I figure a $30 knife is a good one to play with.

Maybe someone has some ideas or tricks that haven't been shared.
Or even better, materials that they might not use 
I know a few members here such as salty can achieve some very nice results re-polishing a blade.

Cheers
Thanks All
Sam


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 19, 2012)

Rounding off spine as well, forcing Patina,

I kindah want to play with a small amount of Mammoth for a spacer or Furrel as well.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 19, 2012)

Good luck on this, kinda the way I am thinking of moving. I just am not sure if putting mammoth would be a good idea. I'm sure others can come up with something that would be better practice before you get to expensive stuff.


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 19, 2012)

I figured as much.. Could even go for a walk and find some elk antler.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 20, 2012)

Good luck. I've found it extremely difficult to make any handles with only hand tools. My recent "dabblings" have made me respect the knifemakers all that much more. I've wasted a couple good blocks already and almost drilled holes in my hands, but good luck!


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 20, 2012)

The engineering department will likely let me use a couple things if I ask nice I'm sure


----------



## Crothcipt (May 20, 2012)

VoodooMajik said:


> The engineering department will likely let me use a couple things if I ask nice I'm sure


And love to watch you put holes in your hands.:justkidding:


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 23, 2012)

Ha Ha, I'll be able to work safely, I hope. I'm worried about botching the wood.


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 24, 2012)

Whats the best way to remove the handle/ get the apoxy to release? Simply cutting the handle away from the tang? will very hot water or steam help is loosen up?


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 24, 2012)

There is a thread here somewhere that Dave started about that.....getting the handle off is the easy part.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 24, 2012)

I did a quick polish, and rehandle on one I gifted to a friend...


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 25, 2012)

That looks awsome Pierre! Same Idea I'm looking at.

I'm fairly confident about making the handle, I've build a guitar neck and the like. If I take my time on it and work on a practice piece it should work out alright. Atleast better then the current Tojiro Handle...


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 29, 2012)

Not many people reading this likely, I'm waiting on handle materials, I polished out the shigoami (sp?) finish to a currently rough matte finished (600grit -wet polish) Took alot of the vertical scratches out (grinder marks maybe?) about 4mm worth at the heal don't seem to want to polish out right now. Bit of unevenness in the blade that's been sort of evened out. Going to get some lower grits to round off any sharp corners. and take away these ugly marks from my polish. Thinned out a bit on the back side.

Fun little project


----------



## stereo.pete (May 30, 2012)

Voodoo,

Any over grinds on your blade?


----------



## chinacats (May 30, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> Voodoo,
> 
> Any over grinds on your blade?



Funny you ask, but mine has one that annoys the crap out of me...even though the blade was el cheapo it is frustrating...


----------



## stereo.pete (May 30, 2012)

Same here about 5mm in front of the heel, which causes accordion cuts when chopping but I imagine overtime I can sharpen that out. Strange, my $70 Fujiwara FKH was perfect, go figure.


----------



## skewed (May 30, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> Same here about 5mm in front of the heel, which causes accordion cuts when chopping but I imagine overtime I can sharpen that out. Strange, my $70 Fujiwara FKH was perfect, go figure.



I have several and all of them seem to have at least slight overgrinds too. Nothing too terrible and I think they will iron out with a little time spent on them.

The couple of FKH's that I have are also very well put together. Fujiwara makes great low cost carbon knives. The steel isn't quite as nice as the w2 but the overgrind issues probably aren't worth it over the FKH's.

Just my opinion,
rj


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, I have a very slight one near the tip. and then the heal on both sides appears to have been Jammed into the grinder. It's a $30 blade I use for in hand work, so it doesn't really bug me to much. But I can't polish the **** marks out at the heel. Never seen anything accordion food worse then that stupid Shun I wish I hadn't bought.

My FKH Suji isn't the best steel by any means. but aside from the it's great.. for $80 I'm happy with what I've got. I would never consider getting a gyuto from Tojiro..


----------



## airplay355 (Jun 3, 2012)

VoodooMajik said:


> I would never consider getting a gyuto from Tojiro..



How come?


----------



## chinacats (Jun 3, 2012)

Not sure about Voodoomajik's reasons, but mine are that the one tojiro i have (petty 120) has a small overgrind about 4 cm from heel, wavy as hell blade (hammer marks out of control--wabi sabi?), and shoddy workmanship. They use good steel, but I think the tempering is not done very well. I have had the knife long enough for numerous sharpening sessions and still see a large amount of carbides popping loose--I don't know enough to know the how's or why's, but other hitachi carbon I've used doesn't seem to have this problem and I don't believe it is the W2 at fault. Oh, and crappy wa handle.

The other one I bought I returned because it was more sloppily put together than the petty. 

Bottom line to me is that I can find just as good if not better for less or equal $, and by spending just a bit more can jump quite a bit in quality. All that being said, ymmv.

Cheers


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 3, 2012)

How's the project coming along Voodoo?


----------



## airplay355 (Jun 3, 2012)

Seems like I should avoid them. Guess that's what I'll do


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jun 3, 2012)

airplay355 said:


> Seems like I should avoid them. Guess that's what I'll do



Not really man, Depends on the application and expectation. For my Nakiri and Petty it does a perfectly fine job. How do you expect good HT, F&F, Grind and Profile for under $100.. . They get the job done and don't cost very much. Beating the crap out of them and sticky fingers are irrelevant at the price point. But I'm also glad I spent more money on my gyuto's. They get put through the grinder and need to be able to hold up.

W2 and White #2 are one in the same correct?


And Wait on USPS to get my burl here Johnny . Many Thanks again to our friend from Burl Source. Engineering said I would be able to use their drill press to set a whole for my tang.

Are you able to epoxy furrel material to the Burl and basically use it as one piece? I see many knives where the handle wood follows all the way through the furrel. I plan to sink a rough whole for my tang and fit it to shape with needle rasps to fit it as tight as possible. Any reason why this may not work?


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jun 3, 2012)

Slight over grind, Couple Hammer marks, Crappy handle..

Also it's White #2 for $30, I figure I'll experiment.

** Most people at work assume it's worth 3x as much.. I'm considering doing 2 or 3 for friends if it turns out passable..


----------



## airplay355 (Jun 3, 2012)

I think my next knife needs to be a gyuto so maybe I'll spend a little more. The Tojiro bread knife looks good enough for me though


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jun 3, 2012)

The ITK bread knife is pretty sweet.

I personally am willing to spend more on the blade that sits in my hand 75% of the time.

Love my Yoshihiro, and am starting to understand how my Fowler wants to be used better.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jun 15, 2012)

Burls Here!!






Also My Father is going to give me his old Sab. Someone ****ed up the grind really bad on him.

Once I recieve it I'll post a few pics so see what exactly needs to happen with it.


----------



## airplay355 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm still reading...don't stop updating! 

Also, take lots of pictures from beginning to end


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jun 22, 2012)

Ha ha, just waiting for a good day to stop by engineering. Said I could use their drill press/band saw/clamps and the like for a little while.


----------



## Muscles (Jun 27, 2012)

Any more updates?


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jul 2, 2012)

not at this point, got all the gear i need. engineering has been busy lately. Waiting on some downtime before i go bug 'em


----------

